# Scratchbuilt, Coal-fired C-25 ready for Sacto debut



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, it's been a while in coming but my coal-fired C-25 is finally ready for prime time at the NSS in Sac'to (I think). Got a few bugs to work out, including learning what it takes with this engine to consistently get up steam up. It's been a fun, 3-yr project. Tender is yet to be completed but it holds water, good enough for now.

Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely sensational!


Is the stack, domes, bell, compressor Accucraft parts?


I’m currently building a C-25 tender in styrene, but it’s nowhere near done and I’ve been working on that on and off for 1.5 years, things take time.


Alan


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rob, that is a beauty to behold. Coal it up proudly! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Really nice! 

Dave


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

A fantastic piece of work. 

TOM


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I could be there to see it run Rob, 
Stuff in a few shovel fulls of black diamonds for me and bring it to Diamondhead. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice Rob!!! Well done! 

The bell in the second photo looks a bit out of scale! wish I had one like that. 

I do enjoy seeing scratch built work on these pages. you should do a little write up for Steam in the garden, they are always happy to show case some building projects...haven't seen one as good as yours in a while!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive! Most impressive!! Maybe I missed it but was there a builder's log?


----------



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea, a few cosmetics like the bell, headlight, whistle, air pump are Accucraft parts I have been collecting for a few years. All the rest is my stuff, including the domes. And, sorry, I didn't post a build log. I basically followed Kozo's ideas and then extrapolated from there. I'm a seat-of-the-pants machinist and stick to known techniques.


But it's been a great deal of fun.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob

Ryan and I will be looking forward to seeing another black diamond burner on the rails. Always a pleasure to see a project to completion and successfully running!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous work Rob!! My hat is off to you!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Another absolutely gorgeous piece of work by Rob! congratulations! Hope I will see it running on my track or Don's someday. Will you be a Don's in September?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Really fine work, Rob! I got to fire David Bailey's coal-fired 375 once, and it was an absolute blast. You're going to have lots of fun. Well, I guess you already have!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Rob, 
I've enjoyed seeing it 'come along' over the years with the chassis on show. 
One comment I have to make, and that there is not a lot of room for the engineer and fireman in the cab! 
And the fireman will have to be very skinny to get past the boiler and get some coal on his shovel. 
Well done on another great build. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive work, Rob! I'm disappointed that I won't be able to see it run in person, but look forward to videos.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful model, really can appreciate the attention to detail.. Cant wait to see it next week! I ran a friends DJB K27 this past weekend and I'm hooked again on coal.


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

That is beautiful. I am envious of your skills.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, 

I look forward to seeing it at NSS! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

David, believe it or not, that backhead is absolutely prototypical. On the real thing, the doors on either side of the backhead opened to permit the engineer and fireman access to the cab. But there was not a lot of hand shaking going on in the cab.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Vance, 
Thanks for pointing that out. 
I was sure that Rob would get things correct, but I had no idea that it was like that on the real thing. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

First of all, Rob that is a beautiful thing, second, it's obvious that you don't have a life in order to make a model of that caliber! LOL


----------



## donupton (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rob, 
I love the proportions. It looks like it could pull "the plaster off the walls ". Looking forward to seeing it at Sacra. 

Don Upton


----------



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys. I don't feel like I'm any expert but I sure know a whole lot more about coal boilers and what it takes to make one. My hats are off to guys who really know this stuff.

And, yea, Rich, it's a delicate family balancing act before I announce the words "I'm going out to the shop"...

David - sometimes the firemen were out in the cold:


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Rob, Just my two cents worth on this topic of your beautiful engine which sadly I will not get to see this year, but I think I got a short video glimpse of its early life gestation at Larry Staver's track in Portland a few years ago. Let me know if in this video it is the chassis of the C-25 at the *7:00 minute *mark. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeElYRZooP4
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea, Peter, that's my mechanism. It's before any valve gear.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Rob, my wife loves to paint so when I want to work on my trains i ask her "dear, would you like to help me get my next building painted?" and she loves it! Plus she does a great job (much better than I could ever do!) and she likes to help me set up the people, buildings, yards, etc. You are right, it is a balancing act!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

On a side note, I wonder if Greg E.'s wife ever sees him? LOL


----------

